

Sergey Brin's Resume (1993) - AndyBaker
http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/resume.html

======
mittermayr
What fascinates me most here is when and how he and Page transformed over into
doing public business with their research, not just keep working on it
academically. Lots of my friends are working through their often very
interesting thesis projects, tangled up in this academia lifestyle, but they
all seem to be drifting away further and further from the ability to ever put
this into a business context. Not that this is necessary or what many want to
do with their research, but I really was just curious how Sergey and Larry
made that shift.

